# 2016 Rogue Grille??



## digitalgreg (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello,
Does anyone know where I can find some grilles that are made for the 2016 rogue that DO NOT have the Nissan logo on it? I'd like to have no logo on the grille (it's built into the stock grille)


----------

